# Bambino or Contempo 1 group experience or opiniions.



## billt (Jul 10, 2013)

My Iberital L'Adri has sprung a bit of a leak, and though I could repair it it's getting a bit tired so I'm looking at a replacement machine.

Initially I was looking at something a bit smaller and less power consuming, but the prosumer machines with similar plumb in capabilities are nearly as big, nearly as power hungry and grossly over priced.

These 2 Fracino machines look to be pretty similar to my old L'Adri, but seem to be quite affordable. Not very pretty, but that's not very important - no worse than the shiny steel boxes of the prosumers.

Has anyone used them and got any opinions?

Apart from a 7l rather than a 4l boiler are the internals the same?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Iberitals are fairly easy to overhaul / repair.....


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can get you a great deal on a Fracino! They are very similar internally and after sales for parts etc is fantastic. Andy


----------

